# Pekiti Tirsia Hand vs Knife



## MJS (Jul 29, 2010)

Some clips of Tuhon Bill McGrath.

Part 1

[yt]pwmDagd7pFc[/yt]


Part 2

[yt]yf93pTuvkFY[/yt]


Part 3

[yt]MlcaqKJbaGg[/yt]


Part 4

[yt]BGMUuyKGGZU[/yt]


----------

